# Look Rocks



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I just want to post a public Thank You to Look-Bikes USA and to Chas. Last week I posted a pic of what appeared to be a crack in the paint of my beloved Look 555. Chas from Look told me to give him a call. Since they were out of stock on the Look 555's the opted to send me the last 49 cm 565. WOW! I am stoked. I got the bike yesterday and it is being built up right now by Bicycles Plus in Folsom CA. Talk about fast service. I can not wait to take it on a long ride this weekend. Thank You Look and thank you Chas. You guys rock. This is a great example of awesome customer service! Here are some pics I took this morning..


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Sharp!


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Very impressive on both accounts...the bike, and Look customer service!


----------



## LOOK at me (Nov 2, 2006)

*I can't help but be impressed !*

Many companies can learn a thing or two from Look USA
Once again, job well done !

Enjoy your 565- great bike :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Very cool!!!

this add to my reason why I own Look.:thumbsup:


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, that looks spectacular. Wow. I love that white.
Good on Look and Chas to make a happy customer. Just think how many frames you'll sell for Look through word of mouth.


----------

